# Need Help getting to canada...please!!



## gjayes (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello there

I want to bring my family over from the UK and settle in Canada. I don't have a degree but work in professional management. what is the best way to secure a permanenet visa?

Any advice you could offer would be reat as we really love it


----------



## danapeter (Sep 24, 2007)

Good question. I am in the same position as you.
I went to University but left after two years due to financial restraints. I have worked my way up through the customer services /admin world, and want to know how easy it will be for me to get a job and then secure permanent residence.....any replies would be appreciated!


----------



## bartsimpson (Oct 29, 2007)

it takes ages lol, terrible service. Im british should have right of damn passage. Been waiting nearly 2 years for some clown to pick up the form!


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah that`s true the immigration process takes ages,sometimes up to 4 or even 5 years...

best of luck


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*getting to Canada*



danapeter said:


> Good question. I am in the same position as you.
> I went to University but left after two years due to financial restraints. I have worked my way up through the customer services /admin world, and want to know how easy it will be for me to get a job and then secure permanent residence.....any replies would be appreciated!


 May i suggest you first try to get a 6 month working visa , look on provincial web sites for openings , check out the procedure to apply on the government web site . Having work references actually in Canada can speed up the proccess of entry visa , then you will be classified a landed immigrant , should you have friends in Canada who are prepared to sponsor you , it also helps . A sponsor has to agree to be responsible for you and your behaviour for up to 10 years , unless it has changed in the past few years . Good luck . Colin


----------

